# Removing tree from house without a crane?



## KrayzKajun (Sep 15, 2012)

Not alot on the house, just trying to see what clever and safe ways yall use to remove a tree like this from the house without use of a crane. would i be ok securing the trunk to the oaks its leaning up against?


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 15, 2012)

Is it your house... because it probably could be done but if your not trying to save yourself money why risk your life, insurance and reputation on trying to save the customer money... When you start playing with reaction wood and unpredicted pressure or miscalculating the cut you make balancing wood can do funny things. I would not even think about it with out very good winch and some good technically proficient block placement (multiple blocks).


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 15, 2012)

I say leave it hang a hammock or a swing for the grand kids


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 15, 2012)

Seriously seems like ya got a decent house call someone who knows what's up ! Winter is coming and a gaping hole in the attic leaves a nasty draft ! Think about it !


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 16, 2012)

You the home owner or a tree guy?


----------



## KrayzKajun (Sep 16, 2012)

Im the tree guy. Homeowner called said he had a tree fall on a new property he just bought. House is vacant/unlivable. I pull up and find this jungle.


----------



## deevo (Sep 16, 2012)

KrayzKajun said:


> Im the tree guy. Homeowner called said he had a tree fall on a new property he just bought. House is vacant/unlivable. I pull up and find this jungle.



Why not use a crane? get a big one in and you could sling it and hoist it in 1 or 2 pics easily. 2 hours crane time max. If you had a GRCS you could maybe use the oak beside it, looks like a lot of tree in the pics. Have you done a weight calculation on it yet? We did one similiar to that in August, was uprooted during a storm, got the 60 tn crane in tight and did a 9500lb lift in one shot.


----------



## trees2 (Sep 16, 2012)

KrayzKajun said:


> Im the tree guy. Homeowner called said he had a tree fall on a new property he just bought. House is vacant/unlivable. I pull up and find this jungle.



No dissrespect but, If you are an arborist and you can't figure out this easy removal then you will need more expereince befor you tackle anything else. Don't get me wrong, we have all been there but , safty first . You will have to remove the top over the roof first. 2nd tie a block in the tree above it as high as you can that is still strong enough to support it .3rd start bucking the tree from the bottom and work your way up from the ground. As you remove bottom chunks lift up the top, looks like you have plenty of room for a small truck to get in there to help pull it up. If not install some type of come along system in tour pull line. Any ?'s so far?


----------



## Fronty Owner (Sep 16, 2012)

a couple years back a tree fell on my house. the guys that showed up to remove it, carved it up into small pieces and rolled them off the house. once they has a couple feet left on the house, they pulled it off with their truck.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Sep 17, 2012)

I got this.... hold my beer!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, that's a pretty easy tree with just the basic arborist tools. Pass it on to a good tree guy and offer to work ground for him so you can learn how to do the work. I've rarely even done storm work with a crane as I always seem to get the call last minute with no time to schedule one.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, that's a pretty simple one, use that other tree like said above. But like Blake said, if ya haven't done one of these before, get someone in, it can go bad, real quick and you don't want to risk that for something, that a guy who has the exp, can do in a quick fashion. Learn the "tricks" from him. Remember, that if you cut it right at the roof line, when it comes down it will be longer and could punch a hole in that wall. Did it uproot or break?, if it uprooted, it may start standing back up after a good amount of weight is taken off. Make sure the root ball is clear of wee ones and pets.


----------



## deevo (Sep 18, 2012)

Is this thing off yet or what? If so what route did you go?


----------



## Stayalert (Oct 25, 2012)

remove a bunch of the top then, (attach a tag line while you're there) looking at the second picture it looks like you can use the weight of the trunk to get rest of the tree off the house by rigging a block up high in the tree next to it. tie onto the trunk at a point to the left of the house by ~15-20 feet. cut the trunk near the stump but high enough off the ground. as the butt of the trunk falls and goes towards the house the top will magically rise. turn the stem and lower, Where do I send my invoice?


----------



## B Harrison (Oct 25, 2012)

OK heres the Contractors perspective, The damage to the home is done already unless there is a sky light or slate or shake roof. That being said I would remove above house tree and then stick the forks of my tractor under the trunk, tie off with big ratchet straps and raise a few inches.

The start bucking while operator on the tractor keeps the load controlled.
After a little while the tractor will handle that tree to the ground and finish it up there.

If I were an arborist, I would get a crane, because homeowners insurance is paying and that means its going to need to be the safest best way.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Oct 25, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> OK heres the Contractors perspective, The damage to the home is done already unless there is a sky light or slate or shake roof. That being said I would remove above house tree and then stick the forks of my tractor under the trunk, tie off with big ratchet straps and raise a few inches.
> 
> The start bucking while operator on the tractor keeps the load controlled.
> After a little while the tractor will handle that tree to the ground and finish it up there.
> ...



Hard to beat that .


----------



## KrayzKajun (Oct 26, 2012)

well homeowner found a "tree guy" going through the community after the hurricane. he gave them a price 1/4 of wht i would have done it for. never heard back from homeowner. i got curious and rode by the house(no pics since the homeowner and tree guy were out front) tree was off the house but went through front window right below where trunk was resting on the roof. :msp_scared:

o welll. prolly a blessing we didnt get the job.


----------



## freeweight (Oct 26, 2012)

Google Image Result for http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/000/015/orly.jpg


----------

